# Asheville NC HERF 10/13



## NCcutter-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

Come join the fun and camaraderie with fellow BOTL at the Asheville Cigar Association's FIRST monthly gathering on Monday Oct. 13th at:

Northside Bar & Grill
853 Merrimon Ave
Asheville, NC 28804
828-254-2349
6:00 pm - til

6:00 - 7:00 Cocktails and Cigars
7:00 - 8:00 Dinner
8:00 - til Cocktails, Cigars, and Monday Night Football (Giants v Browns)

We will have a private room upstairs with a private bar (Stocked and Staffed). Room for 60 people. 25 cent Wings, and half-price Nachos (full menu available also), Beer Special and Door Prizes. Plenty of Big Screen TV's to watch the game.

Everyone is welcome. Please Join Us!

PM me to R.S.V.P.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

I would think you would get alot more folks on a weekend instead of a Monday. No way I can do Monday's, otherwise I would be there. Same for about 4 others on here that I know would like to come.


----------



## motownflip (Jul 26, 2006)

Make it 5 who would love to come. Never been to Ashville yet. Would of been I great time I bet....


----------



## NCcutter-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

NCRadioMan said:


> I would think you would get alot more folks on a weekend instead of a Monday. No way I can do Monday's, otherwise I would be there. Same for about 4 others on here that I know would like to come.


Yeah, we knew that the weeknight thing would be a prob for many. We are trying to establish a same night, same time, same place monthly event. Getting the setup that we have is next to impossible on a weekend. Its hard enough just to find a restaraunt that will allow a group of cigar smokers to smoke in peace.

I do hate that many will not be able to attend.


----------



## epyon26 (Dec 16, 2007)

NCcutter said:


> Yeah, we knew that the weeknight thing would be a prob for many. We are trying to establish a same night, same time, same place monthly event. Getting the setup that we have is next to impossible on a weekend. Its hard enough just to find a restaraunt that will allow a group of cigar smokers to smoke in peace.
> 
> I do hate that many will not be able to attend.


 I'm with greag (nc radio man) on this, maybe we can start up a once a month herf at different locations or maybe met up at Bruce's smoke shop or something.:ss


----------



## imthegoal (Jul 29, 2006)

epyon26 said:


> I'm with greag (nc radio man) on this, maybe we can start up a once a month herf at different locations or maybe met up at Bruce's smoke shop or something.:ss


Hell my parents live in Asheville and if it was a weekend thing I could probably justify a monthly drive up there.


----------



## TheTraveler (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm only 80 - 90 minutes away - I'd be happy to drive over on a weekend or holiday but a Monday just won't work. Have fun, though, and smoke one for those of us that are there in spirit! :ss


----------

